# Peugeot Boxer - new stereo



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Quick general answer required please! I know nothing about this.

Not near the van at the mo. I want to replace the 'standard' radio cassette in my AutoSleepers Pollensa (yr 2000, W plate) with >> THIS PANASONIC CQ-C1313 ONE <<

Anyone happen to know if the rear connections are standard on these things? I'm buying it on the way home tonight, and hopefully fitting it tonight, but won't be able to get anythng more for it before we leave for the weekend. I'd just like to know if I need a fitting kit or whatever.

I know it's a long shot, but a general "normally, ..." answer would be OK.

Thanks in advance.

Gerald


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

If your'e lucky the rear of the head unit will have DIN connections on it, . ( most seem to now). These are standardised connections on most cars now.. and your boxer would have these as standard... unless someone has been there before you. If it has just plug in... checking forst of course layout of pins is same as per destuctions.
Halfords etc stock a range of adaptors if you nedd them or don't want to chop an change wiring.


Daniel.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Gerald 

Normally ok.. :wink: 

However, I thought the same, bought a new Alpine with iPod interface, un plugged the old cassette job from George to find your wost nightmare 8O 

The yanks idea of fitting a radio consists of a half dozen or so of these spiteful horrible "Skotchloks" it was a birds nest .. took about an hour to untangle and figure out what was what.. but it was worth it, iPod with about 4 thousand songs, fully controlled from the radio .. great for Europe where the radio stations are all in a foreign language and they don't play Johnny Cash :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the quick responses, guys. That's given me some confidence to try it out as soon as I get home. We've got a Halfords close by, just in case :? I'll make sure I've got the keycode to the old one, just in case I need to put it back. :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I am also about to change the radio/cd in my Peugeot based Autocruise, like all of these units it is rubbish quality. To make any difference don't you have to change the speakers as well or am I just being dense?

Also not sure if it is only mine but the CD's seem to get awfully hot ... I was told this was normal, but is it???


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, I took various big bits of plastic off, and surfed the net a lot. Seems that Clarions (like all other radios, it seems) need special tools to extract them from the front. You can buy them off the net, but it doesn't help me tonight  

I've also read something about carefully prising the plastic surround off the front, to gain access to the sides so you can shove something down to compress the brass clips. Maybe I'll try that tomorrow :? 

Any experiences? The unit is a Clarion ARB1370E radio cassette.

Gerald


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Well, I took various big bits of plastic off, and surfed the net a lot. Seems that Clarions (like all other radios, it seems) need special tools to extract them from the front. You can buy them off the net, but it doesn't help me tonight
> 
> I've also read something about carefully prising the plastic surround off the front, to gain access to the sides so you can shove something down to compress the brass clips. Maybe I'll try that tomorrow :?
> 
> ...


Is it the one with the four holes in the front to relese it???

cheers Matt  :wink: 8O


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Any experiences? The unit is a Clarion ARB1370E radio cassette.
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald..

Mine had 4 holes, one at each corner which you should push the 'special' U shaped tool into to release the brass catches.. 
I fiddled with it for all of five minutes, gave up and prised it out with a large screwdriver :lol: Wrecked the front plate but as I was scrapping it didn't matter .. not recommended if you want to sell it on .. :?


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> gerannpasa said:
> 
> 
> > Any experiences? The unit is a Clarion ARB1370E radio cassette.
> ...


Removing should be easy then you just need two small thin tools, small alan keys or thin screw drivers.
Do one side at a time push the tools in about 1" - 1.5" and push them side ways so they lever agaist the side of the radio, you should be able to pull that side forward a fraction then, repete for the other side and you (should) have your radio out!

Cheers Matt  8O :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Matt & Jim.

Well, not being the most patient of people, I had a go tonight. The plastic surround came off easily. I then used a very special tool - the side bit of a galvanised joist hanger. I used a 150mm X 50mm type, but I guess you could use any. And yes, after a bit of fiddling, one side started to slide out, and then t'other.

End result, the old radio's out, and I tried the new one, using the supplied 'patch cable' from the existing connectors to the new connector on the back of the new unit. AND IT WORKED! Glory be!

Didn't try it for long, because it was hanging by the wires. Tomorrow lunchtime, when it's light, I can very carefully install it in situ, and try to find holes for all the screws I took out of the dashboard thing, which currently reside in the (unused) ashtray.

Thanks for your advice and support, Matt and, as ever, Jim. Thanks to the guy in an obscure forum who gave me the idea about prising off the surround and getting to it that way.

Gerald, a happy bunny


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*The radio thing*

Hello Gerald,

Wish you would ask before you buy!

Anyaway read the post and you seem to have bought the item?
And you do not need a converter lead?

I did have a quick look around and came up with this.

Kenwood Kit <£80

By coincidence this ebayer is a customer of mine.

Need any help please ask as I am very competent with ICE.

Trev


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Trev, but it's all been a bit of a rush. After the disappointment of not being able to hear TomTom-borne audiobooks on holiday, something needed to be done. I was trying to find 12V dc-powered external speakers, and found the Panasonic unit on offer at a shop round the corner. The beauty of it is that it's got a front-mounted AUX-in socket. So I can link the audio output of the TomTom to the stereo. Probably a strange way of doing it, and next time we'll probably put them on a CD (it reads MP3 CD-ROMS).

The Panasonic player had a converter lead in the box. I just stuck it between the existing fixed wiring and the new stereo, and away it went.

One minor point. I don't know if it's standard, but the radio is live all the time (doesn't need the ignition key). The stereo has a lovely blue "STEAL ME" light in it's standby mode. I'm wondering if it comes away with the front panel, which would be fine. Otherwise, it'll need a bit of bodging of the 12V line somewhere.

Anyhow, thanks for the link. It looks a good unit, and I would have been tempted had I not wanted to try to get the thing installed and working before tomorrow teatime.

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*No problems*

Hello Gerald,

Yes I see your point. I spent 6 hours net shopping for 2 phones Sunday. Still not got them 5 days on and 6 phonecalls and a lot of hassle later. Had I nipped into the store I would probably be sorted by now.

Anyway, any problems please drop me a line.

Trev

PS Black out that blue standby light, if you don't get it nicked you may get nicked for blue light refelcting of your screen by some bored bobby.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: No problems*



teemyob said:


> PS Black out that blue standby light, if you don't get it nicked you may get nicked for blue light refelcting of your screen by some bored bobby.


Yes, I was worried about that. The front pops off, so the light goes with it. I'll have to check the reflection, but should be OK. I'll just paint over it if it's a prob.

Thanks for the offer of help. The thing's in, not all the screws are back in yet, but it works, and I've twiddled with the settings to get it sounding betterer. Dead chuffed! We're all set.

Gerald


----------

